# Safest place with international schools



## ther (May 9, 2014)

Trying to find a beach location that has some sort of international school ( British, American or Canadian) and is safe by Mexico's standards. It seems there aren't many international schools outside of Mexico City. Besides Puerto Vallarta, where else on the coast has decent international schools in a safe area?

We currently reside in SE Asia on a tropical touristy island, but looking at options in Mexico for a change of pace.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

ther said:


> Trying to find a beach location that has some sort of international school ( British, American or Canadian) and is safe by Mexico's standards. It seems there aren't many international schools outside of Mexico City. Besides Puerto Vallarta, where else on the coast has decent international schools in a safe area?
> 
> We currently reside in SE Asia on a tropical touristy island, but looking at options in Mexico for a change of pace.


If you're looking for a change of pace, try the central highlands of Mexico, where most of the major cities are located, and where there are bound to be more good schools than at the beach!


----------



## GARYJ65 (Feb 9, 2013)

ther said:


> Trying to find a beach location that has some sort of international school ( British, American or Canadian) and is safe by Mexico's standards. It seems there aren't many international schools outside of Mexico City. Besides Puerto Vallarta, where else on the coast has decent international schools in a safe area?
> 
> We currently reside in SE Asia on a tropical touristy island, but looking at options in Mexico for a change of pace.


For you, what are Mexico's safe standards?
Other question, what is decent and indecent international schools in your point of view

Once we know that, we may be able to suggest something


----------



## lagoloo (Apr 12, 2011)

I think we all know what a "decent" school is, and it's not about exposing/not exposing body parts. It's about academic standards, so no mystery there.

As for "safe", I think everybody gets that one, too.

I'd recommend checking out San Miguel de Allende, which, although far from a beach, has some good schools available and is reasonably safe as a place to live, as opposed to some places where the cartels call the shots.


----------



## GARYJ65 (Feb 9, 2013)

The OP said in a beach
Safe for Mexican standards, which are....?
And decent schools, according to...what? OCDE has standards, Finland, Korea, have high qualifications, the US, not so good, Mexico, NOT so good either.
Most of times, we think things are very obvious, they are not
It would make a huge difference what the OP has to say
Maybe decent school (for academic standards) is not the same for me as it would be for someone else


----------



## coondawg (May 1, 2014)

In my opinion, someone that lives/has lived in a beach area with their children will have to answer these 2 questions, otherwise, just speculation.


----------



## ther (May 9, 2014)

I live on a tourist island in Thailand and the schools have international accreditation with Cambridge, so something along these lines.


----------



## paw (May 11, 2014)

Mexico is different from SouthEast Asia. Beaches are generally vacation places. the Central Highlands idea is a good one, I would not suggest San Miguel because its a small place, lots of expats & retirees but not the type of population that attracts good private education, for which you need lots of ambitious young students. Any state capitol city around and north of Mexico DF you have a great university presence and therefore good private primary, secondary and prepa schools - google Tech de Monterrey - generally thought of as superior at prepa and U levels. Capitols which are nice include guanajuato, Gto; San Luis Potosi, SLP; Colima - near to beach & warmer; Monterrey, Mexico DF is the best for schools of course; Morelia, Cuernavaca, Aguascalientes, Puebla, Zacatecas, Xalapa VCz etc.. all of which have huge cultural offerings as well as great educational oppts. Generally the more ambitious schools are not in the south - Oaxaca, Sn Cris - these are not in the mainstream except for indigenous studies, antro, traditional arts. Maybe Merida. MX is a huge variable country, I would suggest investigating a few regions.

When you move to a different country you have to understand that country IMO - the beach here is not really about education or culture, and it would be a shame to not explore the great ed/cultural offerings that make MX so rich.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Did I miss it, or was Guadalajara omitted from the list given above?


----------



## lagoloo (Apr 12, 2011)

I suggested San Miguel because I lived there for three years and knew some younger expats with children who were very happy with the private schools available.

They were also happy with the "safety: factor.


----------



## paw (May 11, 2014)

yeah sorry, Just got back fr Gdl visiting friend w kids in school there & I spaced it out! It is a great city. Safety - well kids regularly there in Guad, here in Zacatecas, in SLP, in Monterrey, etc etc put themselves on the bus and get to school and back, a freedom my teen friends in New York cherish (my teen sobrinos in the Philly ´burbs absolutely hate their dependence on ma & minivan). My friend´s kids 15 & 17 in Guadalajara participate in sports, futbol & cycling, and theatre and there is loads all withn pub transport or bicycle range.

Safety: Certainly the crises of past few yrs are over, and its totally another topic - foreigners and people outside of the drug biz or margins were never targeted, was/is a very specific drug gang war.

and yeah lagaloo, nothing against SMA. Simply comparing the educational offerings and rankings of students I would go for a larger city with Tech de M and other schools - kids are quick at integrating so I say give them a chance....


----------



## coondawg (May 1, 2014)

A glove that fits one person does not necessarily fit another person.


----------



## TurtleToo (Aug 23, 2013)

lagoloo said:


> I suggested San Miguel because I lived there for three years and knew some younger expats with children who were very happy with the private schools available.
> 
> They were also happy with the "safety: factor.


The Victoria Robbins School in SMA has been highly recommended by many parents and graduates.

.


----------



## GARYJ65 (Feb 9, 2013)

TurtleToo said:


> The Victoria Robbins School in SMA has been highly recommended by many parents and graduates.
> 
> .


Does it have any international accreditations?


----------



## Sarah32 (May 3, 2014)

You could look at Puerto Aventuras in Quintana Roo. Its a gated residential community with a golf course and marina. I've heard it has a very reputable international school. It's on the Caribbean Ocean, 10 minutes south of Playa Del Carmen. My husband and I are looking to relocate there to raise our family.


----------



## ther (May 9, 2014)

Which school was that Sara32? Colegio Puerto Aventuras, or is there another school I'm overlooking?


----------



## Sarah32 (May 3, 2014)

I'm not sure of the name, sorry. We're actually heading over to Puerto Aventuras to view some properties next week so I will check.


----------



## ther (May 9, 2014)

Sarah32 said:


> I'm not sure of the name, sorry. We're actually heading over to Puerto Aventuras to view some properties next week so I will check.


Great, thanks!


----------



## Playaboy (Apr 11, 2014)

The Riviera Maya is an area to check out. Beautiful beaches and beautiful water. I lived there for 10 years. Since the area is a top ten destination spot, there is money and lots of business.

Playa del Carmen is becoming a very cosmopolitan city and home to people from all over the world. I believe there are several private schools in the area. It is growing by leaps and bounds.

Sara32, while visiting Puerto Aventuras you should check out Paamul. It is a couple of miles north of PA. It is probably one of the safest places in the WORLD to raise a family. The lifestyle unique and the type ownership is different but it works.


----------

